# How to convert CR2 files into DNG files



## smalltownusa

Hi All,
I always convert my Canon raw photos (CR2) into DNG format when I input them. However, the last photos I input, I forget to specify copying them as DNG. Thus, only these files in my catalog are CR2. I would like to convert these photos in my catalog to DNG. Is there a way to do this?
Thanks for the help,
Harold


----------



## Jim Wilde

Sure....select them all then in the menu bar choose Library>Convert Photos to DNG.


----------



## smalltownusa

TNG said:


> Sure....select them all then in the menu bar choose Library>Convert Photos to DNG.


Jim,
Thanks. I feel like a dummy. I thought I looked everywhere in LR for this feature.
Harold


----------



## tal-ninio

You can convert CR2 to DNG without LR with Adobe's free DNG converter. It is a small and fast utility: http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/cameraraw6-5.html


----------

